# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login: без описания причины

## ПКирилл

Здравствуйте, все!
В ходе скачивания обновления конфигурации произошло отключение электричества. При повторном запуске вышло сообщение об ошибке базы. Утилитой ошибки были исправлены.
Но запуске базы идет ошибка :   
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063)
Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
29.03.2020 17:19:09
Невосстановимая ошибка
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login:

Т.е. с самой платформой все нормально.
Есть демонстрационная конфигурация, она работает нормально.
Удалил кэш 1С (\AppData\Local\1C\1cv8) и временные файлы из папки с конфигурацией, включая файл журнала lgd в папке 1Cv8log - не помогло.
Сверял свойства папок донстрационной и проблемной конфигураций одинаково.

Подскажите как восстановить работу конфигурации?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте, все!
> В ходе скачивания обновления конфигурации произошло отключение электричества. При повторном запуске вышло сообщение об ошибке базы. Утилитой ошибки были исправлены.
> Но запуске базы идет ошибка :   
> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063)
> Ошибки:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 29.03.2020 17:19:09
> Невосстановимая ошибка
> Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login:
> ...


Восстановить из архивной копии.

----------


## Angola

> Здравствуйте, все!
> В ходе скачивания обновления конфигурации произошло отключение электричества. При повторном запуске вышло сообщение об ошибке базы. Утилитой ошибки были исправлены.
> Но запуске базы идет ошибка :   
> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063)
> Ошибки:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 29.03.2020 17:19:09
> Невосстановимая ошибка
> Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/login:
> ...


Может подключиться по ком-соединению и скачать нужные данные ?

----------

